# Catt show



## monocotman (Jan 27, 2019)

Photo of the front south facing room with a good show of various hybrid and species catts. They seem to be a straight forward to grow indoors as phrags, just need more light. They grow in similar temperatures.
They go outside or into the greenhouse in the summer but spend a good nine months here on a sunny windowsill. All are potted in orchiata and are watered with rain water and half rate rainmix at every watering. This tends to be about once a week in summer and one every two weeks in winter.
Left to right is as follows:

Trianaei ‘balling’
Hsinn Buu Lady. ‘YT’ (tall red anceps hybrid)
Memoria Crispin Rosales ‘Lu Kang’
Adela (percivalliana x trianaei)
Lueddemanniana pale
Beaumesnil ‘parme’
Percivalliana ‘summit’
Betty Ford ‘York’ (small flowers, could do better)



2127C902-40D7-4FFC-BB7B-B1BAE7388283 by david harrap, on Flickr

Davis


----------



## orchid527 (Jan 28, 2019)

Nice display of catts. I rarely get so many to bloom at the same time. I like to grow them in some of the sunnier places in the greenhouse that are just a little too bright for the silppers. Mike


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 28, 2019)

you are doing very well!!


----------



## Wendy (Jan 29, 2019)

I wish our front window looked like that. Beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------

